# Preciosa vs Swarovski



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase rhinestones to apply to garmets and I was wondering if anyone used both the Swarovski and the Precoisa and had some input on the two. 

Also where is the cheapest to buy them wholesale?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

You should read through this thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t85967.html

I have tried both Preciosa and Swarovski and they are equally as beautiful. Preciosa is a tad less expensive.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have just switched over to Preciosa I have my second batch coming in now. so far I really like them- It is hard to tell the difference between the two and it does save a little money


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I have used Korean, Swarovski and Preciosa.
So far the only stones which have been lost in the wash have been some of the smaller Preciosa. I do like them but it seems there is very little glue on the back-compared to Swarovski and especially the Korean. Is it that the glue is just less visible?
What's the trick to adhering the Koreans before the glue oozes?
It's nice having choices.
LEO


----------



## Martin819 (Jun 4, 2011)

nottypical said:


> I'm looking to purchase rhinestones to apply to garmets and I was wondering if anyone used both the Swarovski and the Precoisa and had some input on the two.
> 
> Also where is the cheapest to buy them wholesale?



Differece: Preciosa is original. Swarovski stole production technique. So I recommend Preciosa.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just found this interesting tidbit...

The Work Room: Preciosa vs Swarovski


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I just found this interesting tidbit...
> 
> The Work Room: Preciosa vs Swarovski


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

